# Burnley-West Ham free soccer tips



## Football Bet Picks (Oct 14, 2017)

Burnley hosts West Ham United in a match from the 8th round of the English Premier League. We will offer you our free soccer tips for this game.


Burnley are doing surprisingly good since the start of the season. They are 6th in the standings with 12 points and a record of 3 wins, 3 draws and just one loss. They are also unbeaten in their last five matches, having won two of them.


Before the start of the new season it was thought that Burnley would fight against relegation, but so far they are showing a much better face than everybody expected. If they continue like this, they could celebrate a really good end of the season in May.


West Ham on the other hand didn’t start the season in the best way possible. The Hammers are 15th in the Premier League standings with 7 points from 7 games and a record of 2 wins, 1 draw and 4 losses. If it was not about the 1-0 win against Swansea in the last round, now West Ham would have been in the relegation zone of the league.


Both teams have some problems before the game. Let’s have a look.


Burnley can’t use the injured Tom Heaton, while Jonathan Walters is doubtful for the match with a knee injury. The good news are that Nahki Wells and Dean Marney are ready to come back in play for the home team.


West Ham’s manager Slaven Bilic will be without the injured Pedro Mba Obiang, James Collins and Edimilson, while Michail Antonio and Doneil Henry are doubtful for the game.


Burnley are arguably the better team since the start of the season. If we add up their home advantage for this game, they are clearly the favourite against West Ham. This is our take in our free soccer tips for the match.


----------

